# Castable shark rig



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys,
I want to start targeting sharks at night and need input on a castable leader setup. 
Right now I will be using a Penn Fierce 8000 on an Okuma longitude 11 foot heavy rod with 65 pound power pro and a mono shock leader.
I'm not targeting big fish and would be happy being able to land a 4 footer .
Anyone have input on a leader setup I can cast decently with this rig?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've taken to tying directly (50# mono shock leader) onto a 100# snap swivel with a 4' length of 135# cable (double crimped) and anything from a 7/0 or 9/0 to a 16/0 circle depending on bait.
Pyramid or Spider weight clipped into the snap swivel.
I like a Mullet head or big chunk of Blue fish or Ladyfish.
I get a lot of Bull Reds a Rays hitting on this setup too.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! That would be easy enough .
I have seen some elaborate rigs searching through some of the forums but was afraid with so many pieces of terminal tackle there were more possibilities of failures.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

As for your gear at will work on a 4 footer but anything bigger than that the drag/reel won't be able to hold up depending what type of shark it is. I have an eight foot rod with a spinfisher v 8500 and can cast a ten ft leader no problem. I Carolina rig the leader or use just a leader with no weight. Typically you use a leader at least the length of shark you're targeting to avoid tail whips. I usually use a 13/0-20/0 hook on a seven strand leader. 

Casting a long leader takes practice but I get the walk the bait 30 feet or so from where I plan to cast, get a little running start and let the momentum of the bait do the rest of the work.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah,
I know the gear is a limiting factor and eventually I will find a conventional setup to use. 
If I were able to go down there to fish more often I would buy a conventional sooner but as it stands I can only go once a month or so.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

You don't have to have a conventional just for casting baits.
I use two Penn 9500ss reels on 12' Heavy for big casting setups, these have handled 6 & 7' sharks.
Look at the FinNor Lethal 100 spinning reel, pair that with a Heavy 8-10' rod and anything up to 8' is in trouble.

If you do go conventional, you don't need to go really big, unless you want to do deep drops. A Penn 6/0 wide can handle 200 yard drops, and I've landed a 8'+ Hammer on mine. Of course a 9/0 or larger would be nice.
If you get into these, and yakking baits, go with a much shorter Stand-Up Boat rod, 5'-6', max 7', ya want leverage on the big boys.

Then of course you'll want a harness/plate....

Hehehehe, its an evil money draining addiction.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

That's what I need, another money sink lol.
I just bought a kayak but I'm not ready to start running baits out with it yet.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> As for your gear at will work on a 4 footer but anything bigger than that the drag/reel won't be able to hold up depending what type of shark it is.


I pulled in an 8 or 9 footer last year on a Penn Fierce 5000 on 65 PowerPro and a 8ft rod. It's all in how you play them and if they want to head to Cuba or Mexico. haha

I use about 6ft of 150-200lb coated steel leader with swivel/weight at top and 9/0-16/0 hook.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> I pulled in an 8 or 9 footer last year on a Penn Fierce 5000 on 65 PowerPro and a 8ft rod. It's all in how you play them and if they want to head to Cuba or Mexico. haha
> 
> I use about 6ft of 150-200lb coated steel leader with swivel/weight at top and 9/0-16/0 hook.


If a big one decides to head down to see the Castro family I will cut him loose.
I dont try to manhandle fish unless I need to get one out of structure/cover , I enjoy the fight. Thats the main reason I want to target some mid size sharks.
Thanks for all the tips , I need them.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> I pulled in an 8 or 9 footer last year on a Penn Fierce 5000 on 65 PowerPro and a 8ft rod. It's all in how you play them and if they want to head to Cuba or Mexico. haha
> 
> I use about 6ft of 150-200lb coated steel leader with swivel/weight at top and 9/0-16/0 hook.


If it's a smaller sandbar or black tip a fierce would be fine but when an angry bull gets your bait the felt drag washers won't hold up. If a shark cooperates than there isn't any problem with a fierce but when one doesn't it can mess up your reel a spool you quick.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

I have Carbontex drag washers for my 8000 . Might not be the ideal reel but it will be better than with the stock oem washers .


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Good for you, you're ahead of the pack.

Anyone who keeps their Fierce stock with felt drags deserves getting their drag burnt up by some feisty shark who jumps their bait/lure. 
HT-100 carbon-tex are inexpensive and too easy to change out.

But then again not everyone is a reelhead doing their own maintenance and modifications.
Heck, most people don't do anything beyond rinse their reels off at the end of the day.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Yep, I knew the drag limitation on that reel when I bought it and promptly found some Carbontex thanks to Keith ( Ocean Master) for supplying them and to the guys on here for telling me to check with him.
I have a Battle 5000 and I know the drag in it is pretty good for a moderately priced reel.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Rightbrained said:


> I have Carbontex drag washers for my 8000 . Might not be the ideal reel but it will be better than with the stock oem washers .


That's going to help a lot. The stock washers just can't hold up to big fish. For the price, i have 2 fierces and they are great reels but the felt washers are garbage.

There isn't anything funner than catching a nice size shark on spinning gear.I've landed a 6.5 ft bull shark on my spinfisher v loaded with 50 pound braid and it handled it perfectly. Good luck!


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> That's going to help a lot. The stock washers just can't hold up to big fish. For the price, i have 2 fierces and they are great reels but the felt washers are garbage.
> 
> There isn't anything funner than catching a nice size shark on spinning gear.I've landed a 6.5 ft bull shark on my spinfisher v loaded with 50 pound braid and it handled it perfectly. Good luck!


Thanks !
That huge Cownosed Ray I posted the pic of about a month ago actually put up a good fight on the Battle 5000 so I can't wait to see what a nice little shark will do. My biggest was a young bull about 30 inches long but I wasn't targeting sharks then .


----------



## Brazilianut (Dec 11, 2011)

I always (for lack of information, probably) attached my braided line to the wire leader trough a swivel coastlock and I see most people has a piece of fluocarbon or another kind of line in between them.
Why?


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Brazilianut said:


> I always (for lack of information, probably) attached my braided line to the wire leader trough a swivel coastlock and I see most people has a piece of fluocarbon or another kind of line in between them.
> Why?


From what I have been reading most people use a heavy mono shock leader between the main line and wire leader to provide protection from a tail whip. Braid doesn't hold up so well for that purpose .


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> As for your gear at will work on a 4 footer but anything bigger than that the drag/reel won't be able to hold up depending what type of shark it is. I have an eight foot rod with a spinfisher v 8500 and can cast a ten ft leader no problem. I Carolina rig the leader or use just a leader with no weight. Typically you use a leader at least the length of shark you're targeting to avoid tail whips. I usually use a 13/0-20/0 hook on a seven strand leader.
> 
> Casting a long leader takes practice but I get the walk the bait 30 feet or so from where I plan to cast, get a little running start and let the momentum of the bait do the rest of the work.


 Do you have a video that that?

Sounds like you put it on the beach with 30 feet of slack, run toward the water, and when your rod loads up you swing through and cast it.

Is that it?

(I might need to put an a motorcycle helmet to practice it)

Joraca


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Joraca said:


> Do you have a video that that?
> 
> Sounds like you put it on the beach with 30 feet of slack, run toward the water, and when your rod loads up you swing through and cast it.
> 
> ...


I don't have a video but that's basically it except for I keep the line tight when I'm running with it but leave a good bit of line between the rod tip and the leader. It probably looKS goofy as hell but I can cast heavy baits far. As for the helmet that might not be a bad idea as ive almost knocked myself out with a cow nose wing before.


----------



## Brazilianut (Dec 11, 2011)

Rightbrained said:


> From what I have been reading most people use a heavy mono shock leader between the main line and wire leader to provide protection from a tail whip. Braid doesn't hold up so well for that purpose .


Sounds wise, as my last 4 consecutive runs finished with a broken braided (fairly new 80#) line.
Thanks


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Brazilianut said:


> Sounds wise, as my last 4 consecutive runs finished with a broken braided (fairly new 80#) line.
> Thanks


No problem!


----------

